# Has there been lots of spam lately?



## #1 Rhapsody (May 7, 2010)

I haven't been visiting these forums lately because of all the spam posts.  Have there been a lot lately?

Thanks,
#1 Rhapsody


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 7, 2010)

Every once in a while someone will come along and post something that is:

1) Nonsense
2) Unrelated to the topic at hand
3) A copy-and-paste of someone else's post

...and will usually have spam links in the signature.  They're typically caught in a day or two and removed.

I've taken to doing the following whenever I encounter them, and I encourage others do the same:

1) Reporting the post
2) Deducting reputation from the user

By the way, it says you joined in 2008, but I remember you being on here much, much earlier than that, no?  Or is my age starting to show in my foggy memory?


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2010)

When you see spam, just do as ElDiablo does. The mods and admins of that sub forum will get a notification (if they don't happen to find the suspicious posts first). Once a new user is doing nothing but spam (with the variations ElDiablo mentioned), they do win an instaban rather fast, if they aren't contributing to anything useful.
By the did have a few months of rather spam free time until this week.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (May 7, 2010)

OK Thanks



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> By the way, it says you joined in 2008, but I remember you being on here much, much earlier than that, no?  Or is my age starting to show in my foggy memory?



Nope.  Though it does seem like it was longer ago than that.

Also, it seems like this forum needs more people replying to the others that need help.  Maybe I should start frequenting these forums again.


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2010)

You're right - give it a try  (it sure doesn't feel like having been that many years for me here.. heh) good people and good post always create good karma.


----------

